# Rentrée scolaire le 2 janvier ????



## Nany88 (23 Décembre 2022)

Slt les filles 
Mes enfants mon dit que la rentrée scolaire c le 2 janvier, mais comment ça se passe pour nous est ce qu'on suis là rentrée scolaire ??? Car par exemple moi je suis en vacs la 2eme semaine des vacs scolaire de Noël.... Dc est ce que je reprend le 2 ou le 3 janvier je suis perdu ????


----------



## B29 (23 Décembre 2022)

La rentrée de janvier c'est le 3.
Je suis en vacances entre Noël et le Nouvel An et je reprends le 2. J'ai des parents qui commencent le lundi.
Joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## booboo (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir , 
la rentrée scolaire se fait mardi 3 janvier 2023.



Nany88 a dit: 


> Dc est ce que je reprend le 2 ou le 3 janvier je suis perdu ????


Donc tout dépend ce que vous avez prévu lorsque vous avez posez vos congés.
Quand j'ai noté mes dates de congés et semaines d'absence prévues pour l'année, j'ai bien précisé que je ne reprendrais que le mardi.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

Oui la rentrée scolaire et le mardi 3 

Je voulais reprendre le 2 janvier après mes 2 semaines de vacances mais comme les mamans des loulous que j acceuil son prof elle mon aussi donner mon lundi 2 janvier en congés


----------



## Nany88 (23 Décembre 2022)

booboo a dit: 


> Bonsoir ,
> la rentrée scolaire se fait mardi 3 janvier 2023.
> 
> 
> ...


Et bien moi je n'ais pas vue que la rentrée ce faisait le mardi 3 janvier 2023  quand j ai signé mon contrat il y a 2 ans..... 
Donc je n'ai rien précisé, ce qui est précisé c'est que je prend 1 semaine sur 2 des vacs scolaire c tt...


----------



## Nany88 (23 Décembre 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Oui la rentrée scolaire et le mardi 3
> 
> Je voulais reprendre le 2 janvier après mes 2 semaines de vacances mais comme les mamans des loulous que j acceuil son prof elle mon aussi donner mon lundi 2 janvier en congés


Mais je peut avoir un pe qui chipote et me dise non ??? Je sais pas du tt la c une vrai colle pr moi 🤔 🤔 🤔 🤔 🤔


----------



## Nany88 (23 Décembre 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> La rentrée de janvier c'est le 3.
> Je suis en vacances entre Noël et le Nouvel An et je reprends le 2. J'ai des parents qui commencent le lundi.
> Joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année.


Ah voilà donc normalement on reprend le 2 comme d'habitude au bout d 1 semaine...? O' ce base pas forcément sur l'école en faite ??


----------



## booboo (23 Décembre 2022)

On se base surtout sur des semaines entières quand on fait la mensualisation.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

Nany88 je dirais que oui on reprend le 2  , nos congés son poser par semaine 

Vous pouvez prendre en congé aussi le 2 mais ça sera un jour sans solde 

Le soucis qui se pose et pour les contrats péri scolaire


----------



## Nany88 (23 Décembre 2022)

Oui donc pour moi on reprend le lundi 2 alors... 
Merci beaucoup les filles 
Profitez bien de vos vacs pour celles qui ont on et famille également 🌺🤶🤗🌺


booboo a dit: 


> On se base surtout sur des semaines entières quand on fait la mensualisation.


----------



## Nany88 (23 Décembre 2022)

Merci Sandrine c'est ce qu'il me sembler aussi


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

Nany88. 88 pour les Vosges ou ca a rien a voir ?


----------



## Nany88 (23 Décembre 2022)

Ahh. Non Sandrine, je suis née en 88 C pr sa 🤗😊😉


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

Ah ratée , j ai perdu 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tiphain (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Cette année effectivement, si sur le contrat signé, il est noté prise d'une semaine à Noël, vous vous devez de reprendre le lundi mais si vous avez fait attention au calendrier et que vous avez pris conscience que le lundi était encore un jour de vacances scolaires, vous avez du poser aussi le lundi comme jour non travaillé


----------



## stephy2 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,  
Comme Sandrine prenant des semaines entières on devrait reprendre le lundi 2.
Ce qui pose problème c est ceux qui ont soit des peris ou des enfants qui ne viennent pas pendant les vacances scolaires comme moi. 
La maman me demande le jeudi 15 (car je ne l ai pas les vendredi) si la rentrée se fait lundi ou mardi. Elle le sait très bien puisqu elle a les vacances scolaires. Lui ai répondu que c est bien le mardi 3 qu elle revient chez nounou. Le lundi fait parti des vacances scolaires et que ça fait une semaine avec le pont de l ascension et la rentrée qui se fera un vendredi au lieu d un jeudi. Elle m a dit ok.
De toute façon, je ne comptais pas lui retirer un jour de vacances scolaire alors que je ne l acceuille pas pendant les vacances.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Décembre 2022)

Stephy2 la rentrée scolaire 2023 sera un lundi


----------



## stephy2 (24 Décembre 2022)

Non c est le vendredi 1er sept 23


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Décembre 2022)

Non stephy pour les élèves le 4 septembre et pour les prof instite le vendredi 1 er


----------



## Griselda (24 Décembre 2022)

Il y a 2 ans en signant ton contrat tu ne peux connaitre les dates exactes des vacances scolaires.
Par contre même si tu note au contrat que tu prends toujours la deuxième semaine des vacances scolaires d'hiver il te faut mettre par écrit exactement de quelle date à quelle date pour chaque période de référence. 
Et pour moi, oui poser la deuxième semaine n'implique absolument pas que tu poses le lundi 2 janvier aussi car alors tu pose un jour ouvrable en plus. Voilà pourquoi il faut préciser. A mon sens tu reprends bien le lundi 2 au matin et non le mardi 3 au matin. Si tu as un doute peut être qu'il serait pertinent de faire un mail de précision à tes PE cela evitera les litiges.


----------



## stephy2 (24 Décembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 : merci! Effectivement cela a rechangé car j'avais regardé avant la date officielle que tu indiques. Du coup le pont de l'Ascension a changé aussi car il n'y a plus le mercredi avec !
De toute façon en ce qui me concerne, je ne déduirai pas des jours qui sont "*compris"* pendant les vacances scolaires alors que je n'ai pas l'enfant pendant les vacances. Je parle bien sûr pour les parents qui sont dans l'enseignement ou qui ont toutes les vacances scolaires. Pour les autres pe bien sûr si on souhaite le lundi ou faire un pont, il y aura déduction à faire!


----------



## stephy2 (24 Décembre 2022)

BONNES FETES A TOUS ET TOUTES


----------

